# Look Cofidis Team editions in the USA?



## shapeofthings

Does anyone know when/if the Team Cofidis 586 will make it's way back to the States?

Glory Cycles had a small but were unable to get anything larger. Maybe a Euro shop may have some?

Look's site showing the Team Cofidis replicas


----------



## threshold350

My LBS has one in a medium, I think. If you're interested, PM me and I'll give you the contact info.


----------



## shapeofthings

thanks threshold, I'm looking for a large. I found a 595, but I think the 586 is probably more suited more for my needs (mountains/climbing).
The Cofidis 595 is gorgeous though.


----------



## rward325

The 586 is great frame if you are riding long rides and are not expecting to race Crits or need that fast action type of bike. It is a good middle of the road bike that I love. I have 2 of them! I have not had a chance to see one in the Cofidis livery yet. I am sure they are beautiful.


----------



## shapeofthings

they are really nice looking imho. 
the 595 look excellent in this color scheme. It's a tough choice for me. The 595 is a fantastic looking and I like stiffer bikes, but in reality, 90% of my rides are going up or down mountains. I'm not a power rider, more of a spinner type. 
Look cycles Cofidis


----------



## chas

We brought in a limited number of Cofidis 595's the season and most were pre-sold to dealers. We still have size S, M, and XL available. 

We are not planning to bring the 586 Cofidis to the US, however it is available by special order through your local LOOK dealer. Delivery time is usually 6-8 weeks, but could be sooner depending on our delivery schedule.

I saw an order come through for one of these from Glory. Sounds like you decided to pull the trigger? :thumbsup:


----------



## shapeofthings

Ha, that is indeed my order. 
Tell them to hurry up! :cornut:


----------



## nickb4

Shades of the 2005 KG486 Team Credit Agricole Edition


----------



## cpark

shapeofthings said:


> Does anyone know when/if the Team Cofidis 586 will make it's way back to the States?
> 
> Glory Cycles had a small but were unable to get anything larger. Maybe a Euro shop may have some?
> 
> Look's site showing the Team Cofidis replicas


That is one smoking color scheme!!!!
I love the white/red combo and that's why I own a Time VXR Proteam and RXR.
Now, I thinking about pulling the trigger on a Look....:idea:


----------



## Chupalt

Slightly off topic, but I just ordered a 566 and found out that it will be a 2010 in cofidis colors. This is the first I've heard of a 566 in cofidis colors.


----------



## shapeofthings

Some other sites list the 595 Cofidis colorway as a 2010 model.
It's just how some car makers release the 2010 models early in the summer of 2009.

I'm still debating between the 595 and 586.


----------



## Chupalt

*Look 566 Cofidis Team Colors*

I just picked up my 566 cofidis team colors today. This is the first one I've seen.


----------



## shapeofthings

Sadly, I have weeks to wait until mine arrives. 

It looks (no pun) like they changed the lettering of the Look logo. The images I posted of the 595/586 above appear to retain their classic wordmark.


----------



## maximum7

That 566 is way cool! You need to get the Ritchey WCS white stem on it! 
Not certain if I like the new logo though. 

I wonder what they have up their sleeve for the 585...? Surely they have some changes coming for that....?


----------



## rward325

That is absolutely gorgeous! if I didn't already own 2 Look's that paint would be a serious conteder for me.


----------



## shapeofthings

unfortunately, it appears Look is incorporating that wordmark in more of their products (this is the new Keo-max2). If my 586 arrives with logo on the downtube, I'm sending it back.
The classic Look logo is so much better. The geometric techie version reminds me of Trek for some reason.


----------



## shapeofthings

hmm, appears it might have the new type after all


----------



## Chupalt

I don't mind the new logo. Then again, I'm so happy with how my new bike rides.


----------



## shapeofthings

I'm sure it does ride well and I am not disparaging the ride quality.
I work in the design/typography field, so I'm very sensitive to bad type (which 95% of bike graphics are)


----------



## maximum7

I'm not the biggest fan of the new logo either. Maybe it's relegated to just the Team Paint issue? Like the "checker board" graphic on that 586 pictured above. 

So now we've seen the 595, 586, 566...Where is the 585? What is going on with that bike? Why is it on sale? Why is there no Team Paint scheme out?


----------



## threshold350

Here is a pic of the one that's at my LBS right now. oh so tempting....


----------



## jecjec81

Do you guys know if there will be a newer version of Look 595 or 586? I am seriously thinking of getting a 595 but I am afraid that a new model will come out soon.


----------



## Kees

jecjec81 said:


> Do you guys know if there will be a newer version of Look 595 or 586? I am seriously thinking of getting a 595 but I am afraid that a new model will come out soon.



I think they will come out first with a new 585 it is already going for 4 years and the oldest frame in the Look collection.


----------



## shapeofthings

if you look up 5 posts to #18, that is what the 2010 586 will look like for the most part. new logo and maybe something updated here or there , but no major changes.


----------



## jecjec81

Thanks guys. I really like the color of the Confidis team. Hope I could find that color in Japan.


----------



## edk

shapeofthings said:


> hmm, appears it might have the new type after all



This is not a standard 2010 paint scheme. This is a special edition for the Prince of Monaco. Handed over to him during the prologue of the Tour in Monaco


----------



## jecjec81

edk said:


> This is not a standard 2010 paint scheme. This is a special edition for the Prince of Monaco. Handed over to him during the prologue of the Tour in Monaco


Thanks for the info.


----------

